# M&P9 Pro 4.25"



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

So I held the M&P9 today, and I'm sold. It is a really nice pistol, and I do believe I will have to get one.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great gun, shoots everything that I've thrown at it. Milled the slide and put an RMR on it and a Surefire X300/u, it's my EDC gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my M&P 9mm Pro Series 4.25" three or four years ago... actually had to order it since the dealer was out of stock at the time. The only mod I have done to it was to install the Apex USB. The thing is very accurate and reliable. It is sensitive to dirt so when it does get dirty, especially the magazines, it tends to not feed all the way into the chamber. Keep it clean and it is a solid shooter.


----------

